#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ειδικό σύστημα προστατευτικών θα σώσει εκατομμύρια ζωές από τροχαία ατυχήματα.

## seismic

Ειδικό σύστημα προστατευτικών θα σώσει εκατομμύρια ζωές από τροχαία ατυχήματα. - See more at: http://newsone.gr/ellada/1259900-#sthash.aF1Wio62.dpuf 
<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Tahoma, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 14px;">

----------

